# Dexter calves- bottle feeding



## Hannah90 (May 2, 2012)

Hey folks, 

My dexter mama is about to calve here any day. I looked up feeding guidelines on calves, but I'm wondering, is it the same for dexter calves? 1 quart three times per day for the first two weeks, then 1 quart twice per day until weaning. Is it less for dexter calves? 

I intend to pull the calf right away. 

Thanks!


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

I can't advise you on amounts or timing of bottles...and honestly, I cringe when I think about pulling a calf off of its mother, who is far more capable of taking care of her calf than a bottle (unless there is some medical reason for doing so). But I know you will do it anyway and despise me for criticizing this practice.

PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE make sure that calf gets plenty of colostrum!!!


----------



## Hannah90 (May 2, 2012)

No, I'm not going to despise you for criticizing. I understand the mom is always more capable of raising the calf than I am. However, this is my milk cow. She won't let down her milk to me if she keeps the calf. 

I have raised many bottle babies of the goat, sheep and pig variety. The calf will be well taken care of, including her colostrum needs. Thanks.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

G. We aren't all newbies.


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

A quart for a calf isn't very much. Maybe you were thinking two quarts, twice daily. I realize that you are talking about dexters. This is what I would feed a jersey baby. I haven't been upclose to a full dexter baby so I am not sure what the size difference would be. My goal is at least a gallon per day and more if I have it available, as they grow.


----------



## Hannah90 (May 2, 2012)

This is where I'm having trouble. There are so many different answers. Calf will come out about 40 lbs. I did find a few sources saying 10% of it's body weight. So 40 lb calf would bet getting 4 lbs of milk to start, or about 2 quarts per day in the very beginning.


----------



## Oakshire_Farm (Dec 4, 2008)

I cross my Jerseys to a dexter bull and hve tiny little calves, in the 25-35lb mark. I pull them right at birth. The first day give them as much colostrum as they are interested in, and I odder it ever time I go to the barn then for the next week I feed 3x per day and give about 1 lt each feeding. After a week 2 feeding per day of 1.5lt and gradually increase as the calves grow. I have had great luck and no problems with scouring.


----------



## Hannah90 (May 2, 2012)

Thank you oakshire!


----------

